# Have i got antenatal depression?



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm really sorry to bother you. I feel so alone at the moment, and just wondered if there was anything that could help.

I suffer from severe depression anyway, and since being pregnant have had more bouts of depression

Cant sleep, eat all the time, have panic attacks, feel guilty for feeling this way, can't stop crying, anxious about everything, feeling like i'm going to be a bad mum etc

Is this normal? I feel like i just want to give up at times. i should be really happy. I have waited so long for this little miracle, and i feel so sad. I don't want to feel like this.

People think i should be over the moon and constantly happy, but i'm not. and i am not doing it on purpose. Its just the way i feel. 

Please can you give me some advise. I do have a CPN who i am seeing on the 9th August, but she is away till then and i'm feeling preety alone in the meantime

melanie xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

we are here for you, don't feel so lonely  

I will have a chat with the girls and see if I can get you access to the PND board, not that you will have Post-natal Depression but there are a couple of antenatal girls on there who feel exactly as you do and I'm sure you'll benefit from chatting with them.

I'll send a message now and hopefully you'll hear soon

Take care x


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks for your help. i know you girls are here for me but finding it difficult at times

thanks again

melanie xxx


----------

